# How do I use



## linu (Dec 8, 2009)

pls i need to help : how i can use free BSD under Vmwar it's the first test for me pls expl detaily withe photos 

i waiting.......... dont Spare me 

help :stud


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

Read the manual

start by reading Table Of Contents.


I assume you can use VMWARE


----------



## linu (Dec 8, 2009)

he need in the boot page to 
login and passward 
!!! 
login = ?
passward = ?

pls i wait


----------



## linu (Dec 8, 2009)

i use VMware but in the boot page he need to a passward and login i cant loged in.  
i use it for SINGTEL router


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 8, 2009)

by default, if you haven't changed anything....
login: root
no password will be asked


----------



## linu (Dec 9, 2009)

The problem is that refuse to enter 

login : root 
passward : 
 he say login inaccurate ØŸØŸ


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

If this is your machine in sert dvd, livefs cdrom of usb flash and boot from it.

enter fixit mode.

in fixit mode mount root to /mnt, then 

```
$ chroot /mnt
$ passwd
```
passwd will let you change root password
after that type `# exit` to exit chroot, unmount root, and reboot.

try to login now


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

No need for boot cds or fixit 

Just boot to single user mode (option 4 in the boot menu).


```
fsck -y
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
swapon -a
passwd
```


----------



## linu (Dec 9, 2009)

in the beginning thank you SirDice & killasmurf86 for your time . but you don't Understand me look i was dawnloaded a file = FreeBSD-cl3.vmdk 
the Question is if i can burned it in a cd or DVD for make it bootable ? 
 i need it for SINGTEL router( it's a softwar ). now look  look to this photos to inderstand me


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

You will have to contact the person that built that vmware image.


----------



## linu (Dec 10, 2009)

Please any other solution?


----------



## Zare (Dec 10, 2009)

That looks like JUNOS/Singtel VMWare image. In that case we can't help you. Contact Juniper.

The only quick hack i can offer is this :

Mount the disk image as virtual drive in Windows.
Download and use ffsdrv to mount root partition from that virtual drive.
Locate the file /etc/master.password and null the root password. You can do that by replacing everything between first two : marks with * 

Be sure not to leave any empty spaces.


----------



## linu (Dec 10, 2009)

> Mount the disk image as virtual drive in Windows.
> Download and use ffsdrv to mount root partition from that virtual drive.
> Locate the file /etc/master.password and null the root password. You can do that by replacing everything between first two : marks with *
> 
> Be sure not to leave any empty spaces.



please Mr Zare exp more for this solutin and how to use ffsdrv ??


----------

